# Suncoast Rv Knoxville Tn



## tlyoung (Jun 6, 2006)

Anyone dealt with Suncoast RV in Knoxville TN? We can get our TT cheaper in KY, but Suncoast is closer. We don't know anyone who has dealt with them before, and I wanted to make sure that they offer good service. Also, if they are fair in their pricing. Any input?


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

tlyoung said:


> Anyone dealt with Suncoast RV in Knoxville TN? We can get our TT cheaper in KY, but Suncoast is closer. We don't know anyone who has dealt with them before, and I wanted to make sure that they offer good service. Also, if they are fair in their pricing. Any input?
> [snapback]125621[/snapback]​


I didn't deal with the Suncoast RV, in Knoxville, but I did deal with one of their branches, in Lake Park, GA. It's all owned by one man, out of Jacksonville, FL. That's where their home office is. They were much cheaper than any local competition. We got off to a VERY rough start with service, but after a few calls to Keystone and the home office, and dealing directly with their General Manager, things slowly got my camper fixed. It leaked (windows, doors and one vent) and it took them the THIRD trip to fix the leaks. I have to admit, it's hard to see water running down the inside of the rough-finished door, but it sure doesn't take a rocket scientist to see it run around a window, puddle on the kitchen counter and run onto the floor!! However, I think all-in-all, they have lots of satisfied customers, or they wouldn't sell in the volume that they do. Also, my TT was manufactured immediately post-Katrina, and they were rush-ordering them, and I was lucky to even get one, as the govt. had cleaned off their lot, with a few exceptions (very high-end campers and very small ones). I think you'd be safe, but I would ask them for some names of customers and contact them in reference to their service experience.
Darlene action


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

I tried to deal with Suncoast in Knoxville, but they couldn't compete on price because of the freight cost for the most part, but there was also some fluff in the price they quoted (i.e. document/processing fee). I live in Middle TN and was shopping OBs at several dealerships. My work took me to Knoxville one day and I stopped at the dealership and asked for a quote. At the end of the day, they were about $1200 higher than my lowest quote, with $800 of that number being their freight cost getting the unit to Knoxville.

Suncoast Knoxville was the 3rd lowest quote I received out of 5 dealers I shopped. I'm assuming you live near Knoxville; if so, I would suggest you check out Customers First RV in Memphis, Indiana. That's where I bought our 26RS. They are 15 miles north of Louisville, KY off I-65. I invested in a full day of going and getting the OB there, but I felt good about it saving the $1200. Well, I didn't really save the $1200 since I turned right around and spent it at Camping World!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi, 
Thanks for steering that guy in the right direction, since you know the area!! Like you, the money I saved went to Camping World!!







I mentioned buying something for the camper, over the weekend, and my 21 yr. old just looked at me like, "Is she brain dead or something?? Buying something else???"







Of course, he doesn't like the camper......he's too busy chasing girls at college!!








Darlene action


----------



## tlyoung (Jun 6, 2006)

Hey GoVols,
Thanks for the information. You know they really didn't come down as much as I'd hoped. I will check out the dealer you mentioned. Louisville is about 4 1/2 hours away from where we live, but not out of the question to buy there. The only concern my DH has is if the local rv dealrships will service us.....or if we have a problem with the product, would we have to haul it back to the original dealer?


----------



## theroyz71 (Apr 9, 2006)

We've been there a couple times looking at the new Roos. We haven't actually got down to talking price yet but the salesman (Jim Bragwell) seemed very nice. But then, that's what salesmen do.

I know I could probably get one cheaper at Lakeshore but it might be worth it to pay a little more if they provide good customer service.


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

theroyz71 said:


> We've been there a couple times looking at the new Roos. We haven't actually got down to talking price yet but the salesman (Jim Bragwell) seemed very nice. But then, that's what salesmen do.
> 
> I know I could probably get one cheaper at Lakeshore but it might be worth it to pay a little more if they provide good customer service.
> [snapback]128841[/snapback]​


Lakeshore and Customers First quoted the same price to me; there was no difference.

I bought under the assumption that if I had warranty work, I could get it done at any Keystone dealership. BUT, be prepared to go to the back of the line; the local dealers will always put their buying customers first.


----------



## tlyoung (Jun 6, 2006)

Thanks for your input. My DH is getting cold feet. I need to find a "great" deal to even get him to look again.


----------

